# Feline Vs. Canine??



## LittleMonstar (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't see a thread about this so I wanted to make one... If there is already one.. well, let me know.

Anyways, in the past, (before I realized that having a fursona kinda made me a furry or even what furries were) my fursonas were always cat-based because I've always identified with cats.
I still identify with cats more than dogs, but I find a problem. 
I'm more social than I used to be. And I travel with a pack (of friends).

Cats are usually solitary creatures.
Dogs usually travel in packs.

So. I don't know what to do about this or how I feel. 
Maybe I have become a dog? Or is there a type of cat that lives in groups?


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 22, 2011)

Lions don't seem to be that solitary. Last time I checked lions were cats, so...


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 22, 2011)

Lions live in prides.

Damn, beat to it...


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 22, 2011)

Besides lions? I'm sooo not a lion... I think its the whole "savannah" thing...


----------



## Recel (Nov 22, 2011)

First of all, you didnt "become" a dog. Your were, is and will be a human for the rest of your life. Second, your fursona, doesnt has to be a perfect resemblence of your personaality, body build or anithing that is you. Ofcourse you can build up on those, but your fursona wont be much more than a drawing of wich other furrys identify you. Its like a name tag.


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 22, 2011)

My fursonas have always resembled me. I like them to.
And i didn't mean "become" literally... Bad wording.


----------



## Recel (Nov 22, 2011)

LittleMonstar said:


> My fursonas have always resembled me. I like them to.
> And i didn't mean "become" literally... Bad wording.



Its ok. Im just jabing at anything that I find jabable because im all out of booze and im not enough drunk yet...


----------



## Onnes (Nov 22, 2011)

Split the difference and go with a hyaenid.


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 22, 2011)

^That I might just do...


----------



## DuganOToole (Nov 23, 2011)

I think you're still a cat anthro.  I've met some very sociable kitties.  The kind that are attention whores.  Had one cat I almost had to pry off myself because it  was so lovey.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 23, 2011)

My 'sona is a sheep, which are such dependently social animals that they freak out if they can't see at least two other sheep at all times, yet I'm blastedly introverted. I can enjoy being around people but it exhausts me. But I like sheep and find them to be a decent self-symbol. Just do your thing, man.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 23, 2011)

It doesn't matter. Just pick one or the other because you like it the most, you don't need to be an exact clone of an animal in terms of personality to have a fursona of it.


----------



## Aurus ARK-III (Nov 23, 2011)

You should simply think a bit more which one fits you better. No matter if "cats are usually solitary creatures, and dogs usually travel in packs". Fursonas have their own personalities just like us human beings, and occasionally there will be something or someone who is different from the others. What I mean is that, just because your fursona is a cat it doesn't necessarily has to be  the independent and solitary type, as well as just because it's a dog doesn't necessarily mean it has to be loyal and all. My fursona, for example, is a hybrid between a dog (German Shepard) and a dragon. That's because I have always felt myself like a dog in my life, a homeless one. I'm not saying I really wanted to be an animal or an anthro, I'm just saying that I felt more comfortable that way, because of many reasons that don't matter in this discussion. In the other hand, I always saw dragons as cool creatures and since I started playing RPGs I almost always played as a dragon or lizard-like character. Then I mixed some of "how I feel I am" (dog) and some "how I wished I was" (dragon) and that's that. Sorry for getting excited with the discussion, but what I mean is, you should give more attention to what makes you feel more comfortable. If it's a cat, fine! If it's a dog, fine too! If neither of them, there's a wide variety of animals and possible combinations you can try until you find the one that *you* feel it suits you better.


----------



## shteev (Nov 23, 2011)

Imagine yourself as an Anthropomorphic creature.
There you go.
If you think you're a cat, you're a cat. If you feel like you're a cat, you're not a dog.


----------



## israfur (Nov 24, 2011)

I kind of chose to be a mythology creature because I couldn't find an animal that had a resemblance to me.
You could either try that, or make a hybrid? Just throwing out some suggestions here =o


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 24, 2011)

Why would you have to be a cat or a dog again? They don't happen to be the only two animals in the world....


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 24, 2011)

Cats and dogs just happen to be two animals i relate with most. Well, felines and canines. I think i'm just gonna combine my snow leopard with an african wild dog.


----------



## israfur (Nov 25, 2011)

LittleMonstar said:


> Cats and dogs just happen to be two animals i relate with most. Well, felines and canines. I think i'm just gonna combine my snow leopard with an african wild dog.


I must see reference art of this fursona some time soon in the future, I think it'd be very interesting. o.o


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 25, 2011)

israfur said:


> I must see reference art of this fursona some time soon in the future, I think it'd be very interesting. o.o



will do!!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 25, 2011)

Feline.


----------



## Aurus ARK-III (Nov 25, 2011)

LittleMonstar said:


> Cats and dogs just happen to be two animals i relate with most. Well, felines and canines. I think i'm just gonna combine my snow leopard with an african wild dog.


I must say that's really an unexpected decision... And a really unexpected mix, too... As *israfur* said:



israfur said:


> [...] I think it'd be very interesting. o.o


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 25, 2011)

Aurus ARK-III said:


> I must say that's really an unexpected decision... And a really unexpected mix, too...



I think that makes it more fitting then!


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2011)

LittleMonstar said:


> I didn't see a thread about this so I wanted to make one...


There are reasons why there is not.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 25, 2011)

Cats are better because bestiality fanatics tend to stay away from them cause they're so great.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Cats are better because bestiality fanatics tend to stay away from them cause they're so great.



I think I've heard of a few websites dedicated to catfucking.


----------



## LittleMonstar (Nov 25, 2011)

not what I meant at all...


----------

